
How I'm going to wake up at 5 AM every day in 2016 and how you can do the same - ngoeke
https://medium.com/better-humans/how-i-m-going-to-wake-up-at-5-am-every-single-day-in-2016-how-you-can-do-it-too-11b48a0bef51#.4zvm8axlt
======
cballard
So, is this person not going to go to a concert this year, or to a party...
unless they're willing to go with <5 hours of sleep that night?

~~~
ngoeke
That's the deal. I'm not much of a party person anyways. I do get to take a
nap in the afternoon though, if I do that ;)

------
nitin_flanker
Nik, though I do that already and going to do that in the future also,this,
however, is an awesome read. I am not any kind of person - morning or night. I
work well in both cases. But I like to get up early every morning. It gives me
14 more hours every week than people who wake up at 7 and 28 more hours than
people who wake up at 9. So in the whole year, I will have 2*365/24=30.4 more
days to work on me or the things that I love than a person who wake up at 7
and 60.8 more days than the one who wakes up at 9.

That's is crazy. Isn't it?

~~~
executesorder66
Well if they go to bed 2 to 4 hours later than you do, then you have 0 more
hours a week, and 0 more days a year than they do.

~~~
ngoeke
While mathematically correct, this only holds true if they are exactly as
productive from say 12 pm to 2 am after a long day as they are from 5 am to 7
am after just waking up.

Possible? Yes.

Likely? No.

